# Annoying charm bar



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello

I've followed the instructions on the taskbar properties to stop windows 8 charm bar from appearing on the right hand side of the screen, together with the clock which appears on the left. Not to be confused with the clock in bottom right.

The charm bar is still appearing like in the screenshot below.

Please can someone advise me how to stop it doing this once and for all.

thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This thread shows you the various ways of doing that.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1131018-kill-charm-bar-how.html


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I tried to follow the instructions on this post, but I can not access classic shell.
My computer will only let me uninstall it or view help, but it wont actually let me into the program to change the settings.

Thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

i havn't used the program for a while, but I seem to recall thaf you click the start icon, and select "programs", there is a program actually in there that shows all the customization options


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes. These are the instructions I posted in that other thread:

If you're using Classic Shell you can disable the Charms bar edge swipes completely and use the Windows + C command when you actually want the charms bar. Go to Start - Programs - Classic Shell - Classic Start Menu Settings - put a check in the box beside "Show All Settings" then click on the "Windows 8.1 settings" tab then under "Disable active corners" select "All" and click OK.

You're not able to do this?


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

Thanks, I managed to find the menu. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome.


Hi, I had to mark this unsolved, as the charm bar is still coming and annoying me despite me changing the settings in the classic shell, as described in the link posted above.

Does anyone have any more ideas on how to get rid of it, it's just annoying and not helpful at all.
Whoever designed it probably did so, to annoy windows 8 users.

thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you sure you selected "All"?


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Perhaps a reboot is required.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> Perhaps a reboot is required.


Hi

I have rebooted several times, but am still getting the charm bar on the right and a second clock on the left on my screen.
thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Have you actually installed classic shell ?
it isn't a native part of W8/W8.1 and is a stand alone program that makes W8 look and behave like W7


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

dvk01 said:


> Have you actually installed classic shell ?
> it isn't a native part of W8/W8.1 and is a stand alone program that makes W8 look and behave like W7


Hi

Yeah I installed classic shell on this manually.
Is there any other way of removing this charm bar?
Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I use start8 from stardock instead of classic shell, because I find it works better for me that classic shell did 
The downside is that it costs $5 instead of free classic shell
you could uninstall classic shell, install start8 free trial & set that to disable charms bar 
if that works, then decide if $5 is too expensive for you to prevent the annoyance of charms bar

once you install start 8 click on start 8 in start menu, select desktop tab, under how should new windows 8 features work, select disable charms bar when in desktop, then select the top option which is disable all windows 8 hot corners. That will appear to grey out the charms bar option, but unless you have selected disable charms bar first, it will still pop up when using modernui ( metro) interface 
That is the best way that I have found to do it


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xphome said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah I installed classic shell on this manually.
> Is there any other way of removing this charm bar?
> Thanks


All I can say is something wasn't done or set up correctly.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

dvk01 said:


> I use start8 from stardock instead of classic shell, because I find it works better for me that classic shell did
> The downside is that it costs $5 instead of free classic shell
> you could uninstall classic shell, install start8 free trial & set that to disable charms bar
> if that works, then decide if $5 is too expensive for you to prevent the annoyance of charms bar
> ...


Hi and thanks, I will uninstall classic shell and give start8 a try, if I like it, I will pay the $5, which only probably works out at just over £3.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I think it's worked finally.
Hurrah to Stardock.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

Thanks everyone on this thread for your help 

I think stardoc has solved my problem, no more charm bar.
I will mark this solved now.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I'm back with my annoying charm bar.
Start8 does not kill it, tried a few different configurations.
Does anyone else please have any suggestions.
Would be much appreicated.
I can't believe how annoying the charms bar is, and after having a good google I have found that it is hated by a lot of people.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a read at http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable...creen-thumbnail-app-switch-list-in-windows-8/

I use "Classic Shell", but I have not tried turning things off, as I use the Charms Bar all the time.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

DaveA said:


> Have a read at http://www.askvg.com/how-to-disable...creen-thumbnail-app-switch-list-in-windows-8/
> 
> I use "Classic Shell", but I have not tried turning things off, as I use the Charms Bar all the time.


Hi

I had classic shell but it was useless.
I also tried using the windows instructions to turn off charm bar, to no avail.
I will give that link you posted up a try, thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One bit of good news for the future--in Windows 10 (Technical Preview) the swipe from the right does *not *activate the Charms bar on PCs without a touch screen. So far for me that version has been just as stable as Windows 8.1, but note that it is not on my only nor my main computer.


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello, uninstalled start8 and installled classic shell, and although it is configured to disable all active corners the charm bar is still here.
is there anyone else who cannot get rid of this annoying thing, no matter what they do? 

thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In the other thread you were having trouble running the Avast removal utility so I'm thinking that perhaps Avast is interfering.

But didn't Start8 work for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Also try this after checking the AVAST situation as suggested by my good colleague *Cookiegal*
Go Control Panel
Mouse
when you open it - do you have a touchpad tab
When you open that you will probably see
Edge swipes
They may be listed as top, left and right
and there may be a general heading
enable edge swipes
If you find such - turn them off
exit out as necessary

reboot and try now


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Also try this after checking the AVAST situation as suggested by my good colleague *Cookiegal*
> Go Control Panel
> Mouse
> when you open it - do you have a touchpad tab
> ...


Hi

I successfullly removed the avast tool as per cookiegals suggestion.
I also went into the mouse control options as per your suggestion above, but could not find a touchpad tab. Pls see picture for what is available to me when I go into mouse options. There is no edge swipe options available, I checked all tabs to see if there was.
Please also see the other picture of charms bar persisting, no matter what I do.
I configured classic shell to disable active corners.
I just hate things appearing on my screen every time I go to the edges.
It's really annoying.
Dunno why I cannot get rid of it, but thanks everyone for your ongoing help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

According to this page:



> *Versatile Gesture Capabilities-*All Synaptics TouchPads can interface with Microsoft's Precision TouchPad driver or can be powered by the industry leading Synaptics Gesture Suite™.


Which driver are you using? Is it possible to try the other one?


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> According to this page:
> 
> Which driver are you using? Is it possible to try the other one?


Hi Terry

I don't know which driver I am using, please could you tell me how to go about finding that out?

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Control Panel - Device Manager - under 'Mice and other pointing devices' right click on whatever the Touchpad is called (see 1st attachment) - Properties - Driver tab (see 2nd attachment).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said



> when you open it - do you have a touchpad tab


if it is not there - then the issue cannot be solved using that.

As far as I know all recommended procedures only disable the hot corners
the charms bar still appears when the mouse is placed on the corner and moved down the right hand edge or of course on winkey + C

Try connecting a usb mouse and use that, it may just be the pad is too sensitive

Here you are just found this
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ipes-etc/0d7021da-9dfe-4bba-8dbf-e5ad15cbec25

Seems you are not the only one with the problem on the Lenovo - my previous post is the recommend and clearly works on others with Synaptics touchpad

If you are moved to try any of the registry fixes my recommend is BACKUP the registry first
Establish a restore point
AND I do not recommend ANY of the suggestions except the manual method.

http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-disable-the-edge-panels-charms-bar-and-switcher-in-windows-8/


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Control Panel - Device Manager - under 'Mice and other pointing devices' right click on whatever the Touchpad is called (see 1st attachment) - Properties - Driver tab (see 2nd attachment).


Hi

I am using synaptics driver.
Which other driver?

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The other (Microsoft) one mentioned in that quote in post # 28. And, before you ask, I don't know a sure fire way to install it to test.

By the way, when I use my Lenovo with a mouse I don't get the (uncharming) bar; it's just when I have it on my lap using the touchpad that I go a little crazy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with my colleague TerryNet - as indeed I normally do

Those touchpads are often just too sensitive


> Try connecting a usb mouse and use that, it may just be the pad is too sensitive


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

My computer skills are just average at best. I got windows 8, but the windows 7 interface works better for me for sure.
I downloaded ( Classic Shell ) I just like the Windows 7 look better.
(1) you can choose 3 versions of windows 7 ( classic style-classic with two columns- windows 7 style )
(2) Windows 7 start button does appear.
(3) can disable Windows 8 active corners to do that, ( right click the new Windows 7 start button ) ( left click settings click on popup tab ( windows 8 settings ) click all. You wont see anymore Windows 8 crap.
(4) to get back to your apps screen just click ( Windows Key+C )
Really its very simple after the above instructions. Thanks, Chuck


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

Chuckracer said:


> My computer skills are just average at best. I got windows 8, but the windows 7 interface works better for me for sure.
> I downloaded ( Classic Shell ) I just like the Windows 7 look better.
> (1) you can choose 3 versions of windows 7 ( classic style-classic with two columns- windows 7 style )
> (2) Windows 7 start button does appear.
> ...


hello, i wil try that, thanks.
I prefered windows 7's interface much more than windows 8.1.

EDIT, changed to windows 7 but still have that charm bar.
It really annoys me off, it just gets in the way.
Thanks though

*< Edited for language by Moderator - Etaf >*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*@xphome *

I have edited your post for language - this is a family friendly site - so please avoid in future posts - thanks


----------



## Chuckracer (Oct 17, 2014)

Iam very sorry. I will watch what I say very close. This site is very helpful to all.
( great site ) . Thanks Chuck


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Chuckracer said:


> Iam very sorry. I will watch what I say very close. This site is very helpful to all.
> ( great site ) . Thanks Chuck


The Moderator's post was directed at xphome, not you. I don't see anything wrong with your language.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi chuckracer - sorry, I should have mentioned the posters name - which I have now


----------



## xphome (Apr 1, 2012)

ok, sorry.

I will be more careful in future.


----------

